# Deer cape cut wrong.



## jhracing08 (Nov 3, 2009)

I shot a nice 8 point sunday that I wanted to have mounted. I  was away from the deer for a few mins and when I came back my friend and his dad had cut the cape wrong for mounting. They cut the front too short, but I cut the rest of it off and kept it. The deer is at woody's but he won't be back until next week. Is it possible for him to fix this? Maybe sowing  the two pieces together?


----------



## chadf (Nov 3, 2009)

If all else fails, get another cape...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2009)

You can use a big doe's head and skin plus the antlers off the eight point.  The Taxidermist can make it look good. 

I am not sure about sewing it together.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 3, 2009)

They will be able to come up with something if not another cape. You'll get fixed up.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 3, 2009)

If you left the brisket and front leggs it can be sewn.


----------



## turky93 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doubt it, because more than likely the hair was cut, and that can't be fixed. Sure it could be sewn together, but you'd have a seam. The taxidermist will most likely opt to get you another cape. You'll have to pay for it, but it will be from a buck of similar size and color.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 3, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can use a big doe's head and skin plus the antlers off the eight point.  The Taxidermist can make it look good.
> 
> I am not sure about sewing it together.



I don't think you would really want to go this route. If it is a decent buck, with a swelled neck, you will never get a doe that would look right. But you can do what you want.
If you have the measurements, you could ask if any member at Woody's might have a cape, or at the end of the season if anyone on here had one they didn't need or wasn't giong to use.


----------



## smitty8765 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if you have seen them yet but there are forms made just for this problem. Van Dykes taxidermy sells them. They are called a shorty and I think they even sell a shorty short form but it is'nt much more than a head and a couple inches of neck. The shorty looks nice though, especially in a sneak pose.


----------



## jhracing08 (Nov 5, 2009)

smitty8765 said:


> I don't know if you have seen them yet but there are forms made just for this problem. Van Dykes taxidermy sells them. They are called a shorty and I think they even sell a shorty short form but it is'nt much more than a head and a couple inches of neck. The shorty looks nice though, especially in a sneak pose.



I looked for one on their website but I couldn't find it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2009)

A lot of taxidermists keep extra capes, that's a very common problem. I have a friend who is a taxidermist, and I've given him several capes off bucks I've killed over the years.


----------

